# My Current Models



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2007)

To put them in one spot these are a few of the engines I've built.





And then there is this.




Not an engine yet, but the next one to come.

What was your last build?


----------



## BMyers (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice engines. I am currently working on Phil Duclos' 6 cycle engine. In the "someday" file is the 4 cylinder Offy engine and Whittle V-8


----------



## gt2ride (Jul 11, 2007)

Jack I like your eng.  Where did you get the plans?


----------



## wareagle (Jul 15, 2007)

Jack, your work is incredible. Those are great looking pieces!


----------



## davidl (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Jack 
Lovely work.  Here is a photo of my attempt at the grasshopper which is what looks like your current project.  It was a fun build and runs well.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 28, 2015)

Dave: May I suggest you do some more reading to get a feel for the forum .
A couple points here. The original post is close to 8 years old. the original poster has not signed on in months, While you did nothing wrong by bumping up this very old thread do not expect feedback by the people who posted earlier.  most of the people in this thread have not been active. You have done nothing against the rules. Just stop and think  before posting to a thread over a year old. If you think it is better than starting a new one go for it. 
Tin


----------



## wespete66 (Apr 28, 2015)

Old post aside...  I like your engine David! I can only hope to do as nice of work one day. Thanks for sharing it!
Wes


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes nice looking model thanks for sharing. 
Tin


----------



## davidl (Apr 30, 2015)

wespete66 said:


> Old post aside...  I like your engine David! I can only hope to do as nice of work one day. Thanks for sharing it!
> Wes


Thanks Wes.  Don't wait too long - I didn't start metal working until I retired at 74years old.  Been at it four years now and I must say that with low cost Seig lathes & micro mills (which are surprisingly accurate), one can achieive pleasing results.  I've also found one can modify these machines in many ways using very cheap/recycled bits and peices to achieve accurate DRO's - motorised table drives etc.  All good fun.
Apologies for breaking protocol regarding the age of this thread.
Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 1, 2015)

> Apologies for breaking protocol regarding the age of this thread.


Thanks but not really needed. Not really against the rules. 



tin


----------

